# What do you use?



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

I am very interested in what cameras you all use to take your photos.

I would appreciate if you would post a photo with the name of your camera (plus lens if there is) so I can see what your camera's can do..
There are many many great photo's in The Showroom, and Im getting so curius what people use.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

I use a canon 450d with 18-55 mm lense


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

im using a Nikon D80 with 18-200VR lens, but I’m most cases it is not as much the camera but the person behind it that makes the huge different.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Canon 400D, with 18-55, 70-300 and 50 Prime.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

try this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=114339


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nikon D80
Nikon 70-300VR lens


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nikon D70 but I'm no good with it at all. Rarely use it at the moment.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Garry Spight said:


> I use a canon 450d with 18-55 mm lense


Same. No detailing pics as Im still researching at the mo before I tackle anything. Great camera though! Well worth the monies!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Garry Spight said:


> I use a canon 450d with 18-55 mm lense





tossi said:


> im using a Nikon D80 with 18-200VR lens, but I'm most cases it is not as much the camera but the person behind it that makes the huge different.


I use the same, and can also confirm that it makes no difference to how bad my pictures are.....

It is indeed the person behind that makes the difference... 

:thumb:


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks.. But would like som photo's to see the quality also so I could see some differences to whats okay and ´results different cameras can give.
But can see its all a bit pricy cameras and pro's stuff you guys use.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

One of the reasons I went with the D70 was price. It's an older model but just a capable at giving good results, if you know how to use it.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I rest my case.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

noone else that also could give some photo examples perhaps?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Nikon D40 with standard lens 18-55mm.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

West said:


> Thanks.. But would like som photo's to see the quality also so I could see some differences to whats okay and ´results different cameras can give.
> But can see its all a bit pricy cameras and pro's stuff you guys use.


Any camera that is available will take high quality pics, its about how the user uses it and the skill they have.

In the right hands a compact can take a better picture than an SLR.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks.. Noone with click-and-shoot?


----------



## S10TKL (Sep 14, 2009)

I use a Nikon D5000 with AF-S VR 18-55 Lense.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Taken with a Canon Ixus point and shoot










And taken with a Sony Ericsson mobile










You decide!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

West said:


> I am very interested in what cameras you all use to take your photos.
> 
> I would appreciate if you would post a photo with the name of your camera (plus lens if there is) so I can see what your camera's can do..
> There are many many great photo's in The Showroom, and Im getting so curius what people use.


I can't see what you'd gain by people posting pics TBPH. If you don't have much experience of what cameras may suit your requirements, I doubt you'd be able to base a decision on the quality of pics posted. There's so many factors which determine the image quality you see on here and what comes out the camera.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Sony A200 DSLR. Cheap enough and good enough for someone needing a good camera but does not want to spend a fortune.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sony Ericsson Satio
only cos it was in my pocket at the time.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

NickTB
Thanks! What Ixus camera is it? 

spitfire
Well yes, but I have borrowed two real cameras to take pictures of some rims I needed to sell - else I have used my C905, but I MUST say the REAL camera can take better pictures than my phone SO because I didn't get the name of the cameras I would ask people to see which gave which results..
I havent don much in photos but those were point and shoot and gave much better than my cameraphone even though I didn't know what to do..

Needs a clean
Will look into it, but in pricerance it must be about the Ixus or a bit more..

Avanti
Takes very nice pictures yes, and actually a phone I wanted but because it doesn't have the processor I want and it has some failures in the standart software I have hesitated..
As I already have said I have used my C905 that was fair, but the images doesn't get as good as a REAL camera where all the ythings inside are meant to make a good picture where the cameraphone contains a ton of other stuff..


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Sony A230 with 18-55mm kit lens










I only got it yesterday so I'm not very good at taking pics with it atm but I can see it has great potential


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

If you look at a DSLR, any of the currently available cameras will be fully capable of taking good shots of the detailing steps of a car.

Many point'n shoots will have difficulty with the available light indoors. They can usually only be used up to about 200 ASA without sacrificing a large part of their image quality, while most DSLRs provide decent quality up to 800 or even 1600 ASA. Besides, if you want to use a flash, it's not possible to have it bounce from a wall to give softer lighting. A DSLR can be combined with an external flash which is much more versatile.

As said, you can do this with any of the currently available DSLRs. Mine is a 1D Mk3, so it's at the more expensive end, but I wouldn't produce better detailing pictures with it than with a Nikon D60 or a Canon 450D. In fact, my three best pictures ever were taken with a Canon 10D and a 20D, which combined cost me about as much as the 1D Mk3. However, when I was on location to take the shot, I didn't own the "1" yet. And: The beauty of these pictures comes from the motive, and that can't be improved by a camera. ;-)

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

West said:


> NickTB
> 
> Avanti
> Takes very nice pictures yes, and actually a phone I wanted but because it doesn't have the processor I want and it has some failures in the standart software I have hesitated..
> As I already have said I have used my C905 that was fair, but the images doesn't get as good as a REAL camera where all the ythings inside are meant to make a good picture where the cameraphone contains a ton of other stuff..


The software issue was long resolved , it's a pity it does not have optical zoom, but been round some shops today, cameras are give away at the moment :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

KennyC said:


> Sony A230 with 18-55mm kit lens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you, got an a230 yesterday off my wife and am absolutely chuffed to bits with it. It's a cracking bit of kit and I look forward to learning how to unlock it's potential, took this yesterday and was quite happy with it


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Fuji S9500, everything i need full auto, all the manual settings and best of all, a thread in shutter button to accept a bulb release, great for taking pics of the BIG Carp!! when i'm on me lonesome.:thumb:


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Top_Gun said:


> If you look at a DSLR, any of the currently available cameras will be fully capable of taking good shots of the detailing steps of a car.
> 
> Many point'n shoots will have difficulty with the available light indoors. They can usually only be used up to about 200 ASA without sacrificing a large part of their image quality, while most DSLRs provide decent quality up to 800 or even 1600 ASA. Besides, if you want to use a flash, it's not possible to have it bounce from a wall to give softer lighting. A DSLR can be combined with an external flash which is much more versatile.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. But as I'm a beginner I dont think a DSLR is the right to start off with - therefor Im looking for a point-and-shot.



Avanti said:


> The software issue was long resolved , it's a pity it does not have optical zoom, but been round some shops today, cameras are give away at the moment :thumb:


Okay but then I can consider getting the phone, but that will still not change my wish to use a real camera instead of a cameraphone.
And yes they are very cheap, and therefor I started looking actually.



spursfan said:


> Fuji S9500, everything i need full auto, all the manual settings and best of all, a thread in shutter button to accept a bulb release, great for taking pics of the BIG Carp!! when i'm on me lonesome.:thumb:


Is it an older model? Because I can't seem to find it..

*TO ALL*
Thanks for all of the help..!


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Upgraded to a D300 in November and hoping to have a D3 by the end of the year. Still have my D70s which was the first Dslr i bought a few years back, it's a great camera.

If your not aware of it, Talk photography is a brilliant site, all the help and advice you could want.

Rob.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

what kind of price range are you looking at would be the most help i think


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Fuji F6500S bought just over 2.5 years ago. Great camera imho


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nikon D80 + Sigma 10-20mm, Nikkor 18-135mm

Nikon D700 + Sigma 12-24mm, 24-70mm then Nikkor 70-300mm (also works with the D80)


Will post up some pics soon


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Sony A300 18-70mm, and im shart with it, try my best though


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Ive got a Canon 450D 

18-55mm IS Lens
70-300mm Telephoto Lens
28mm Semi-Wide Lense

also Got a manfroto tripod, not sure what model.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

scottgm said:


> Ive got a Canon 450D
> 
> 18-55mm IS Lens
> 70-300mm Telephoto Lens
> ...


u do photography at college?


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've got a Canon 1000D with 18-55mm and a 70-300mm telephoto lenses as my main camera, but I also have a Fujifilm S5700 which is for jobs where a decent zoom is handy or where there is a greater possibility of the camera getting damaged and I have a Canon Powershot A560 which I carry with me most of the time and was an absolute bargain at £69 with a 4X optical zoom.
Canon compacts are a well worth a look, as are the Panasonic Lumix range.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My New camera Canon T1i/500D 18-55mm
guys i am not happy with the result always i feel the picture not richness in colour . do you think i need new lens ?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

My main camera is an Canon EOS 450D with a variety of lenses. For point and shoot I have a Canon Powershot 710i.

DSLR:

























Point n Shoot:


----------

